
Activist Investors Are Finding It Easier Than Ever to Get Board Seats - Oatseller
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-04/from-icahn-to-peltz-activists-find-companies-are-caving-in-fast
======
nongaap
Based on my experiences (formerly did activist investing for 8+ years) there's
a lot more pragmatism for all parties involved.

Activist don't just suddenly show up and get board seats. There's usually an
ongoing issue/debate that management teams/boards are dealing with behind the
scenes long before an activist is actively pushing for board seats.

Also keep in mind, even if an activist ("easily") gets a board seat, there's
still an extraordinary amount of work to be done. It's easy being a board
member when times are great, but being on the board of a company undergoing a
turnaround is a completely different experience.

